# Starting Tonight, what do I need to know?



## DatFlow (Feb 25, 2008)

Well actually, its tonight, but all of us seem to know it as tomorow night (at 12:50am)

I'm going to be taking my first tang soo do lesson tomorow, I'd like to know what I should know, that I don't alarday know... heres some things right off the bat I definatly know...

If your master tells you to do something, do it...
Always use "yes mam" "no mam" "yes sir" "no sir"
Always bow before entering and exiting place of practice toward picture of ... (?)someone?
And I know theirs words you say at certain times, I'm guessing I just pick them up along the way?

Thanks for all the help guys, this is a HUGE goal for me, and practice every day would be an understatement to what i'm about to do... I've been working out for 8 months just to get where i'm OK about myself, and can meet the taking of a class (i used to be over 160lb's at 5'5" with no muscle, I now am 137lb's, still 5'5", but with a 6 pack...)


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 26, 2008)

DatFlow said:


> Well actually, its tonight, but all of us seem to know it as tomorow night (at 12:50am)
> 
> I'm going to be taking my first tang soo do lesson tomorow, I'd like to know what I should know, that I don't alarday know... heres some things right off the bat I definatly know...
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations on starting.  they'll teach you what you need to know.  In my school, those behaviors aren't done at all, so it depends on the school.  Just relax and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 26, 2008)

Careful not to burn out too soon.

As common courtesy thank your workout/spar partners after each class.

Sounds like you are in very good shape.  Gratz!  That must have taken a great amount of effort.

Have fun in your first class. WOOT!


----------



## DatFlow (Feb 26, 2008)

You have no idea how much work it was! haha well maybe you do! Running miles after miles, and doing thousand of crunches, and thousands of pushups...

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm so pumped for tomorow's class!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad it was everything you wanted.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 26, 2008)

It would probably be best if you go to class, then come back with the thousands of questions you'll probably have!    Every school does the basics slightly different.  Just remember, when in doubt, bow.


----------



## DatFlow (Feb 26, 2008)

You guys are right, should have waited, some of these were awenserd in class! haha


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Did you enjoy class?

What did you cover?


----------



## DatFlow (Feb 26, 2008)

I enjoyed it a REAL lot! 

Yes actually, we went through a few kicks, one high, one low, and a side roundhouse which was fun. we went through 3 punches, again, one high, one low, but one mid...

than I learned the first 5 white belt arm thingeys? what are they called? Theirs like, 30 or something? each for hand, foot and something else, maybe staff?

Hm... Than I learned my first I form, which was really fun, I'm about to go over it now...


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's your first big TSD "tip"....EVER school and/or organization is different.  The arm things are PROBABLY Ho Sin Sul, which is basic self defense.  When someone grabs your wrist or something and you react with some kind of counter.  

But, unfortunately, there isn't much standardization within the style for that stuff.  In my organization, there are around 16 basic Ho Sin Sul, then about 8 new per each Dan rank.  Ill Soo Sik, or one steps are the same way.  We have 18, my last school, we had 10.  Some have more, some less.  Some have none.  It can get confusing.

Sounds like a pretty good class.  Hopefully they did some stance work also!  You'll find that stance is one of the most important things you'll learn as you're starting.


----------



## shudokan-RN (Feb 26, 2008)

I am not familiar with TSD, I practice Shudokan Karate,

My advice as a novice,  is to go with a positive attitude, and above all HAVE FUN. I have never had so much fun sweating. I would go to class 7 days a week if I could !!

Marci


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Feb 27, 2008)

A bit late, but tip #1: Respond loudly and swiftly whenever your instructor tells you to do anything. I'm pretty sure all TSD schools encourage Tang Soo Do Spirit, so show spirit at all times.

Tang Soo!


----------



## DatFlow (Feb 27, 2008)

yep, I'm working on that, the responce is a high proiorty to making you look good, My first lesson I laked in that, but dident do TO bad..


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 27, 2008)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> A bit late, but tip #1: Respond loudly and swiftly whenever your instructor tells you to do anything. I'm pretty sure all TSD schools encourage Tang Soo Do Spirit, so show spirit at all times.
> 
> Tang Soo!


 
We're a bit more relaxed than that.  We don't stress the military style of training like some TSD schools do.  Most of the time I think it is a good thing.  Sometimes, like when I'm contemplating head-butting a 1st Kyu/Gup, I think we might need it. 

But we don't "Yes sir", "No sir", or even use last names during our training.  So if someone started doing that in our class they might get looked at weird.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Feb 28, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> We're a bit more relaxed than that.  We don't stress the military style of training like some TSD schools do.  Most of the time I think it is a good thing.  Sometimes, like when I'm contemplating head-butting a 1st Kyu/Gup, I think we might need it.
> 
> But we don't "Yes sir", "No sir", or even use last names during our training.  So if someone started doing that in our class they might get looked at weird.



Ah. Yeah one thing you learn when you come to my dojang, or really any C.S. Kim dojang, we're strict about answering and answering loudly. Putting the "moo" in "moo duk kwon," you might say, although technically ITF isn't part of the MDK...the federation flag still says "tang soo moo" on it, though. 

Admittedly, there are times when it's more relaxed. If it's a group of mostly adults, it can be less strict, for example. But you gotta be tough on the kids, or they don't pay attention. For example, I find that the louder I ki-hap (for the count in forms, or for doing moves in a line), the louder the kids ki-hap, and the more likely they are to be focused.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 28, 2008)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Ah. Yeah one thing you learn when you come to my dojang, or really any C.S. Kim dojang, we're strict about answering and answering loudly. Putting the "moo" in "moo duk kwon," you might say, although technically ITF isn't part of the MDK...the federation flag still says "tang soo moo" on it, though.
> 
> Admittedly, there are times when it's more relaxed. If it's a group of mostly adults, it can be less strict, for example. But you gotta be tough on the kids, or they don't pay attention. For example, I find that the louder I ki-hap (for the count in forms, or for doing moves in a line), the louder the kids ki-hap, and the more likely they are to be focused.



Yeah, the instructor's energy is key in getting kids to perform.


----------

